

How to Improve OpenID Usability - shutter
http://marcuscavanaugh.com/2008/10/how-to-improve-openid-usability/

======
thorax
I'm still not sure why it wouldn't be something that can double (or look like)
an email address. It has drawbacks, but it wins on usability because everyone
is doing it today.

Even if Yahoo said your openid is: thorax@openid.yahoo.com

people are going to remember that a lot better than:
<http://openid.yahoo.com/users/thorax>

(or whatever their syntax is now).

I _really_ want something like OpenID everywhere. That's why I hope/want
Clickpass to get traction because it's much closer to providing an email
address as a login option.

~~~
timcederman
Great suggestion. It'd also be awesome if you could do something similar for
your own domain, so you can sign in with your personal address everywhere.

~~~
inklesspen
This is precisely what OpenID IS!

~~~
timcederman
Where I can use my personal email address as a login on any site?

------
maxklein
Are they still trying to force that open id stuff onto the web? The people
said no already, many times and with conviction. Give it up, Open ID has
already failed. Nobody likes it, we don't need to be 'educated' on it.

